# Prop progress



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi hauntforum - im new here so I thought I'd start a thread of a prop I'll be working on for the next week.

Right now I'm working on constructing some stable bones for the prop so it holds up for when I start adding more materials.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It looks good so far. But what is it?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that looks pretty cool. i love those clown faces! let us know how it turns out!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Ummmmm It's gonna be some kind of monster....Im gonna take the upper half off and do something else. But ya its gonna be a standing figure of some kind.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, last question. Is there beer in the frig in the back of the photo? Very important haunt question.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice legs!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

...is that black paint on the garage floor?

Sure sign of a home haunter...



Looks like a good setup - platform solidly attached will make it easy to move and place.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the set-up


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Good job! You've gotten yourself off to a good start! Keep us posted! :>


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I like how he is standing too. He looks "cute" umhhhh is that the look your seeking???

Kidding, Great Job!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Hah ha, hell ya thats black paint, scars from Octobers past. The fridge bartends a few coronas Deathtouch, help yourself. The legs are those wooden posts gardeners use to stabalize young trees...I found a bunch behind my house walking the trails. 
I took off the upper half - it was too tall and flimsy, and I replaced it with a shorter/mightier pvc frame. I used some plumbers tape to really get everything nice and snug and stable. Im gonna put some chicken wire around him and see what I get...later!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Heres some of what I got done today.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

you did a fantastic job of the body! your a good chicken wire assembler. Great job! Im jealous of your street, remides me of Halloween on ET. Do you have any reses peices handy???


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Pretty cool Ts!! You never know how something is gonna turn out till you see it done...I was wondering what those logs were gonna be! I really like that prop!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Heeeeeyyyy! That turned out better than I thought. Good Job!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

It was hard to tell where you were going with that at first but i'ts turning out excellent. Kinda looks like his ship just took off without him.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Well so I have the form down, but now I want to work on smoothin him out. Any suggestions on how to lessen the chicken wire look underneathe, and putting the finishing touches on him?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

couple more layers of mache and sanding in between, like you would with Drywall.... Try that.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

thats monster mud that I used. Do you think I should use mud or a water/glue mache? Sanding by hand?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats perfect if its MM. Just get the hand sanding papers - for your palm, that you do drywall with. We just did it by hand, but you may be able to use a palm sander, hard to get the depth right with a palm sander though. So just go and get the right grit for doing drywall mudding and your free to sand you heart out. Put on another coat of mud if you want and do it again.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Heres the final picture of the initial alien I started working on. I quickly got to work on a couple more....its really kept me busy.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW....You did a really great job. Is that another alien started to the right?


----------

